# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 46)



## ripjack13 (Nov 10, 2019)

*If you could collaborate on a project with someone, who would you choose, and why?*





*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
really now, post up an avatar!*


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 10, 2019)

I have no future plans of a collaborative project. But I kinda did one with @Spinartist making him a couple of custom curved comfort tool rest for his lathe. If I remember right it was an odd size tool post diameter. Took me forever but it was a fun project. All stainless steel and chromo. I cant find a finished pick of them though. I think that was the last collaboration I did.


 


Future plans and who? I cant say at this time. I cant seem to get my own projects done anymore I need to be retired.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Bob Ireland (Nov 10, 2019)

I'll collaborate with almost anyone (if they can put up with me). I love collaborative challenges because it gives me a different view on how to do things and I almost always learn something new.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 10, 2019)

I would collaborate with @Don Ratcliff because he now has a big shop and nice wood

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 10, 2019)

I guess I don't have anyone in mind, but as long as she pretty and smells good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## DKMD (Nov 10, 2019)

There are so many people on this site with whom I’d like to collaborate. I remember a woodturner several years ago(Keith Burns) who sent finials to several other turners with a note that said, “Put something under this”. It made for some great pieces.

I’d really love to hit the road and make shop visits with collaborations at each stop. This time of year, I’d be heading south or west to avoid miserable winter weather.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 10, 2019)

DKMD said:


> I remember a woodturner several years ago(Keith Burns) who sent finials to several other turners with a note that said, “Put something under this”. It made for some great pieces.



Oh that's a great idea!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## justallan (Nov 10, 2019)

I would say my younger brother. We have different skills and could teach one another something. He does blacksmithing and knife making, which are both things that I'm interested in. The bigger reason is that it would be great to spend time together without just sitting around and talking, I bore easily. We have similar attitudes and enough respect for each other that we could accomplish a project and enjoy the company, plus neither of us are ever anxious to get home to clean the gutters because we're ready to beat the hell out of the other.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 3


----------



## David Hill (Nov 10, 2019)

Not many folks around me, but have collaborated with the few that have gotten “stuck” on a turning or helping out on finishing issues. I welcome the opportunities when they arise.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Nov 10, 2019)

I don’t play well with others

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 10, 2019)

I would choose to work with my son Tyler, our time together is always way to short to take on projects. Getting a small amount of shop in I me with my grandson Andrew (8) and he likes the scroll saw.
There have been a number of members that have walked me though some projects and processes but all of you could teach me ( I am teachable) So you turners, box makers ,flat workers ,knife makers ,scrollers,and all the other craft areas that I haven't mentioned you have a standing offer to attend my shop and teach me your specialty. The coffee pot is always on.
It would have been an honor to have been able to work with Kevin, but he most likely would have gotten flustered with my all thumbs approach and most certainly would not have been in South Dakota in the winter ( you know "the white poison")
So give me a day or two notice and we will decide what to do

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 10, 2019)

DKMD said:


> I remember a woodturner several years ago(Keith Burns) who sent finials to several other turners



Doc, is he a member here?

Edit....nevermind. i just looked.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 10, 2019)

my kids- we do projects all the time- I am amazed at the reflection of myself as they approach 40- The 2 oldest are damned handy...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 11, 2019)

I'd build a heirloom piece of furniture with Norm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## steve bellinger (Nov 11, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Doc, is he a member here?
> 
> Edit....nevermind. i just looked.


 Keith was always one of the turners I looked up to. Saw him do a demo in Jackson ounce. Also we had a on line contest one time ( beauty and the beast) where I won a gift from penn state ind. well for some reason Keith wasn’t able to get them to honor there agreement. I told him it wasn’t a big deal to me but he insisted I keep on there butts’ as it wasn’t right. So between him and me after about a month they finally came through. So I guess Keith would be a top contender for me to do a project with.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 11, 2019)

I would pick my dad as he’s getting up there in years,we hang out in the garage on fridays for a couple of hours after I get off work,but don’t really do anything but have a couple of beers,bs.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 11, 2019)

Herb G. said:


> I'd build a heirloom piece of furniture with Norm.



Norm Abrams?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 11, 2019)

Dad turned a nose-cone from redwood for a model rocket I made in 7th or 8th grade. Only thing purchased were the fuel cells (by the school) and the rest was scrounged or created. He advised me on a lot of projects back then, but can't say we collaborated on much. Wish we had. 

My son is out west, needed to get away fast while knowing everything and avoided me after 13 when he was at home. Really sucked, well for me, but that is time lost. Maybe someday he'll come around and we can do things, anything, something. Maybe...

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 11, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Dad turned a nose-cone from redwood for a model rocket I made in 7th or 8th grade. Only thing purchased were the fuel cells (by the school) and the rest was scrounged or created. He advised me on a lot of projects back then, but can't say we collaborated on much. Wish we had.
> 
> My son is out west, needed to get away fast while knowing everything and avoided me after 13 when he was at home. Really sucked, well for me, but that is time lost. Maybe someday he'll come around and we can do things, anything, something. Maybe...


At 13 their brains fall out- we had 5 teenagers at once-thus the white hair........

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 11, 2019)

Id love to hang out and work with Roy Underhill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 11, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Doc, is he a member here?
> 
> Edit....nevermind. i just looked.



I don’t think so. I haven’t talked to him in a few years, but I don’t recall ever seeing him around here. He was on the WTU website before it went under, but I’m not sure if he’s online anywhere anymore.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Norm Abrams?


Of course Norm Abrams.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 18, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> I would collaborate with @Don Ratcliff because he now has a big shop and nice wood


Anytime Lou.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

